# What do you charge per acre to plow



## Monsonlawns (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm going into my 3rd year of snow removal in the Twin Cities area in MN. I'm trying to see if my prices are in line with the market. I've done mostly residential with a few smaller commercial lots. I've had a 1 acre lot (44,000 sq ft of asphalt, 1000 sq feet of sidewalk shoveling) for the past 2 years. It takes one guy 1 hour to complete shoveling and plowing each snow fall with a 8'2" Boss VXT. Right now I'm charging $150/time to plow/shovel and $140 for salt. Is that a good rate per acre? 
Reason I ask is I'm bidding a few lots that are much bigger than this, so trying to figure out a base price per acre to get me started. Thanks!


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Your market price is different than say my area here in Jersey. What are other people in your area getting for lots of that size. Do you have equipment to take on larger lots? Here I would want 200.00. But some one would do it for half.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Just as other markets are different so are lots. Are there islands to plow around, is it a square 1 acre. can you plow in both directions with minimal backing up, how many drives coming off the road. So from what you are discribing you might be a little bit low with the sidewalk being included.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm assuming it's hour on 2/3 inch snowfall, what about a 5/6 in or more?

It doesn't matter what you charge in the end as long as ur margins are in the comfortably range for you.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Enough to cover costs plus profit.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

How big are these much bigger lots?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Monsonlawns said:


> I'm going into my 3rd year of snow removal in the Twin Cities area in MN. I'm trying to see if my prices are in line with the market. I've done mostly residential with a few smaller commercial lots. I've had a 1 acre lot (44,000 sq ft of asphalt, 1000 sq feet of sidewalk shoveling) for the past 2 years. It takes one guy 1 hour to complete shoveling and plowing each snow fall with a 8'2" Boss VXT. Right now I'm charging $150/time to plow/shovel and $140 for salt. Is that a good rate per acre?
> Reason I ask is I'm bidding a few lots that are much bigger than this, so trying to figure out a base price per acre to get me started. Thanks!


 that's a Q for the Minnesota Weather thread......


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnoFarmer said:


> that's a Q for the Minnesota Weather thread......


Why? Do they actually talk aboot plowing there?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

No, it's everything but that.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Enough to cover costs plus profit.


Can you please post a formula for this if you don't know your costs?...lowred:


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Enough to cover costs plus profit.





Defcon 5 said:


> Can you please post a formula for this if you don't know your costs?


Fictitious cost, FC 
Profit, P
FC+P =


----------

